# My new led grow...first ever



## techrons78 (Dec 21, 2014)

So they are la blanka at 4 weeks..running hydrofarm 360w p series. .also. .platinum led 300 11 spec. ..couple pics forgot when I took then tho..tech 

View attachment 20141219_111428.jpg


View attachment 20141219_111418.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 21, 2014)

Any advice anyone? Im at 12 inch above...tech


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks like its going good!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 21, 2014)

.

Having the filter on the floor draws the coolest air from the bottom of the tent and leaves the hottest up @ the top.

Depending on your temps it may be ok but keep an eye on them. 
Canopy air temps from 72-80F will be GREAT, you can push into mid 80's but I don't... >90F = issues, you NEED to change something.

Circulation fan setup and intake will effect your overall temps too.

---

Those LED wattage # sound like draw wattage (correct?) so 600w+ 
I would go no closer than 12" and defiantly consider going up to 15-18" off the top, especially early on.

It's debatable if you even need to run both fixtures while your in veg but obviously you'll want BOTH for Flower.

Consider dulling the bottom of the tent.
I read about plants getting confused with light coming from below the leafs.

I don't use a tent but I bet someone with one could confirm/deny 

---

Probably nothing you didn't know/think about already but things I noticed.


GrEEn MojO for the GrOw
:48:


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 22, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> Having the filter on the floor draws the coolest air from the bottom of the tent and leaves the hottest up @ the top.
> 
> ...



No I forget exact draw power..one is 240..other is 140 I think...temps r not r mid 70s..closed tent 80...at night been getting down to..40s keeping floers at 68 night...tent highest hss been wad 88...




Im also dealing with white flies.. used ultimate wash. .used  2 times n. Almost all gone. Any advice on getting rid of them?bomb? Its doctor doom totall fogger..should use ? Waiy till see if all c flies die?sexond application was last night. .about to go look at them


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2014)

You need to move your light up to at least 14". Would it make more sense to turn the lights the other way? And do you have a veg mode? Or is it just for flower? I would put them on veg and veg longer before flowering. But that is just me. 

You need saucers under those plants so they can be watered well and take up the rest.

Green mojo to you.


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 22, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> You need to move your light up to at least 14". Would it make more sense to turn the lights the other way? And do you have a veg mode? Or is it just for flower? I would put them on veg and veg longer before flowering. But that is just me.
> 
> You need saucers under those plants so they can be watered well and take up the rest.
> 
> Green mojo to you.



I changed to 12 inch.....thec360 is red blues no veg switch..with bridgelux led..other is platinum led with does have veg bloom switch at 300 ...but the babies r loving the 11 spectrum I got going on.


----------



## P Jammers (Dec 22, 2014)

If your lights are designed for flower, or even if they are full spectrum and you are in veg, get your lights up to 36" or Three feet, not 10 inches, not 18" not 2 feet, 3 full feet. 

If they are a reflector type of led, or zero lens with an open array of LED's a little closer than 2 feet can be achieved in Flower, but in veg there is WAY too much red and your plants are going to burn and get stunted.

If you are using a LED fixture, and your plants are not fried or at least showing major deficiencies, your lights will not flower a plant to the fullest as it is way under powered. 

One of those fixtures in plenty of light to veg, so turn one off. If one has a veg switch like a few do now, use it only and kill the red.

My lights are at 3 feet above and this is what my plants look like.
View attachment veg.jpg


I am using 110 watts over a 2x2 area with each fixture set to full spectrum. These were at 3 weeks from seed.


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 22, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> If your lights are designed for flower, or even if they are full spectrum and you are in veg, get your lights up to 36" or Three feet, not 10 inches, not 18" not 2 feet, 3 full feet.
> 
> If they are a reflector type of led, or zero lens with an open array of LED's a little closer than 2 feet can be achieved in Flower, but in veg there is WAY too much red and your plants are going to burn and get
> If you are using a LED fixture, and your plants are not fried or at least showing major deficiencies, your lights will not flower a plant to the fullest as it is way under powered.
> ...



Thx so much going to do it now...


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 22, 2014)

thank you PJ !

I knew I was "close" to right (close enough to offer some advice) but not close enough I guess.

Thanks for setting me (us) straight!
:48:


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 22, 2014)

Pics...from 2 day light been on led since 

View attachment 20141222_143120.jpg


View attachment 20141222_143131.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok so I raised to 3 feet veg only. ..I also added my other led to my hps horizontile...anyone ever try this? Will heat fron hps be too hot for him he is about 3cfeet away from light with fan blowing...tech 

View attachment 20141222_164302.jpg


View attachment 20141222_164315.jpg


View attachment 20141222_164334.jpg


View attachment 20141222_164349.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 23, 2014)

....my plants r taller inless than 14 hours of that height to 3 feet..thx pf u that man......anything else from you? Advice..im trying to get your prunnning methof for led....could I scrog me led??


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 23, 2014)

whats with all the uspside down and sideways pics?


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 23, 2014)

Dont know bro thats how they dowload my phone, is there a function on here I can move image around? ..Tech


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 23, 2014)

techrons78 said:


> Dont know bro thats how they dowload my phone, is there a function on here I can move image around? ..Tech



Edit on your iPhone, rotate till correct, save then upload


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 23, 2014)

Girls are looking happy, green mojo


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 23, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> Edit on your iPhone, rotate till correct, save then upload



See they r all strait on my phone..but thx. .dont know...green mojo to you. .tech


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 23, 2014)

techrons78 said:


> See they r all strait on my phone..but thx. .dont know...green mojo to you. .tech



But you may have had it upside down when sending pix, I had same issue with snapping pix with iPhone and loading pix from my iPad, I had to reorientate them on my ipad


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 23, 2014)

posting from a Mac or any phone... lol that's the problem 

PC or DIE!
:48:


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 27, 2014)

Up date on babies they looks so much better 3 feeet away with the 11spec..thx pj 

View attachment 20141227_144348.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 14, 2015)

4 days into flowering..all led since almost seed.... 

View attachment 20150114_161502.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 29, 2015)

Here we go they are growing nice... 

View attachment 20150129_082406.jpg


View attachment 20150129_082419.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Pics 

View attachment 20150204_134326.jpg


View attachment 20150204_134350.jpg


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 10, 2015)

They look good, but turn the light off and use the flash.


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 11, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> They good good, but turn the light off and use the flash.



Lol yea guess that would make more sense ...thx bro


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2015)

Also, I would move the plants a little bit apart.  You have enough room and enough light that you can do this.  It will be better for the plants allowing more light to each plant and more air movement between them.  There is no advantage at all to having them all crowded together like that.


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 12, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Also, I would underneath wouldlants a little bit apart.  You have enough room and enough light that you can do this.  It will be better for the plants allowing more light to each plant and more air movement between them.  There is no advantage at all to having them all crowded together like that.



Hi thanx for chiming in thoughts were best light directly underneeth the led ..i do underdtand the crowding thing tho...which is better thg more light or even dispersmentt of plants or im sure the answer is both?  How far apart.?


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 12, 2015)

How does this look Thg? 

View attachment 20150212_081906.jpg


View attachment 20150212_081915.jpg


View attachment 20150212_081927.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks good.  I do believe that they will be happier a bit apart.  Just the increased air flow is going to make them happier.  They do not need a huge amount of space, but when you have it, I believe it makes for a nicer healthier plant.


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 12, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Looks good.  I do believe that they will be happier a bit apart.  Just the increased air flow is going to make them happier.  They do not need a huge amount of space, but when you have it, I believe it makes for a nicer healthier plant.



Thx..just so u know since I joined and started to listen to how u grow. My harest is gonna easily be double to tripple with only 1 extra plant..thxs for sharing your knowledge. ..green MOJO to y o u always thg


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 15, 2015)

Buds are starting to fatten up..orange hairs are going crazy. .im at about 6,5 weeks..wanna cut at 8 if possible so hoping for another 16 days..


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2015)

Looking good techrons..really nice.


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 22, 2015)

Update 

View attachment 20150216_152151.jpg


View attachment 20150216_152202.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pic 

View attachment 20150224_092944.jpg


View attachment 20150224_092957.jpg


----------

